# glue spots



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Im just finishing up a project and stained it yesterday, but i missed a few glue spots. some are in very difficult spots to get to. So my question is is there any way to hide them. Or get them to stain better with out trying to sand it? The stain is dark, its red mahogany on cherry wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kevin07 said:


> Im just finishing up a project and stained it yesterday, but i missed a few glue spots. some are in very difficult spots to get to. So my question is is there any way to hide them. Or get them to stain better with out trying to sand it? The stain is dark, its red mahogany on cherry wood.


You might be able to scrape the area with a chisel (bevel up), on the pull stroke. You can fade in the stain by using a barely damp brush with stain and make passes with the grain. Keep a dry rag near to dab the brush from getting too wet with stain.












 







.


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

A few ideas. If you used PVA glue, hot water might soften the glue enough to remove it. Since the surrounding area is already stained, you won’t spread the glue into it. Just be careful. Dab the area with hot water on a rag. It’s painstaking but you might be able to get enough off. The grain will raise, so you will have to sand it down. If all else fails, you can use artist oil paint to hand darken the area. If done carefully, you can mimic the gain by varying the color. I’ve done this a few times and having forgotten exactly where I did it, I can’t find the repair.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Take 220-320 grit sandpaper and dip a corner of it in the stain and start rubbing it on the glue spots. After a while you will have a nice even color in that spot.


----------



## panzer1 (Apr 3, 2011)

question: can you stain the wood first before gluing. this would avoid glue marks. but would the stain prevent proper adhesion of the glue?

Panzer


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If you were gluing panels...no. You need to sand them flat. If you were say, gluing up a table that was mortise and tenon you could.


----------



## panzer1 (Apr 3, 2011)

next time, stain before you glue.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

panzer1 said:


> next time, stain before you glue.


You could stain before glue, but I don't for a few reasons. Stain will prevent the glue from working properly. Taping off the glue areas opens the possibility for leaks and glue seeping under the tape. Taking the time to tape, and getting it 'right on' is a waste of time to me. There's the time it takes to dress the areas that have glue on top of stain.

Staining after the glue up gives good wood to wood glue areas, and the opportunity to clean excess glue before it cures. It gives the ability to dress the areas before staining.










 







.


----------



## DustinB (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't comment on the repair after staining, but I haven't had any issues after sanding. I wipe excess with a dry paper towel, folding after each wipe. After drying fully I just sand the glue away when I sand everything else, no problems with the stain.


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Glue Spots*

I hate when this happens as it's always in a tough place to fix.

I have recently been using this method:

When the glue is wet, wipe it with a clean, wet cloth.
Use a chisel as a scraper (or a scraper) with plenty of warm water and a clean towel. Wipe, wet, scrape, wipe, wet, etc.

It will remove most of the glue.

For areas that get missed, use a tri-folded quarter sheet of sand paper in your last grit to gently sand with the grain.

Some like to let the glue get rubbery and then use a chisel to slice it off. But I've had too many instances of the chisel digging in and making the problem worse.

Good luck.


----------

